
Show HN: Ahoy – Connect with people near you - vasanthv
https://ahoy.fm
======
Funes-
I like the site's design: simple and functional. However, getting the ball
rolling on this kind of platforms is the hardest part; it would only work
right off the bat if it was already populated by a considerable amount of
users, which is, of course, impossible. But that's the kind of conundrum an
app that relies so heavily on the network effect has to deal with.

------
qnsi
This is a third time I remember seeing you post this as show HN. Have you read
the rules? Did you have a big update lately?

